# Excel VBA Symbolleiste Office 2007



## xxxööö (6. September 2007)

Hallo, wie kann ich in Excel 2007 mit Win Vista Ultimate per VBA eine Symbolleiste machen, in der ich beliebige Objekte platzieren kann. Wie z.b. ein Button oder so. Ich weiß das ich es mit CommandBars machen muss. Nur wie genau. Kann mir jemand eine Hilfestellung oder ein CodeSnippet geben wäre echt super nett.

mfg dennis


----------

